# Boot size with seats folded ?



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I've got a mkIV golf at the moment but I'm looking for something with a bit more powerful, sporty and affordable. TT seems a good choice, but the only thing putting me off is boot size. For work I need to be able to fit a stiff board approx 1.1m x 0.8m. I've been trying to find pictures and info on this but failing miserably... Could someone please link me to pics or post some of their own with dimensions? I'd love a TT but but this is really the deciding factor 

Andrew.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I can fit in 2 sets of golf clubs and a trolley if that helps, or why not pop down to your local Audi and have a look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Yea, I've tried a couple of local Audi dealerships, but none seem 2 have mk1 tt's...


----------



## SteveMaybury (Jan 25, 2010)

4ndrew said:


> I've got a mkIV golf at the moment but I'm looking for something with a bit more powerful, sporty and affordable. TT seems a good choice, but the only thing putting me off is boot size. For work I need to be able to fit a stiff board approx 1.1m x 0.8m. I've been trying to find pictures and info on this but failing miserably... Could someone please link me to pics or post some of their own with dimensions? I'd love a TT but but this is really the deciding factor
> 
> Andrew.


A couple of weeks ago I got my 42" Panasonic Plasma TV in the back of mine with relatively little effort (except it was bloody heavy!)

From memory, the telly is 105cm wide, and that fitted in easily from front to back, though the TV was only 60cm ish tall - I think you may struggle for width slightly. I've got a tape measure in my car but I'm in the office now - if nobody else replies in the next hour or so I'll get an exact measurement for you.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

That'd be great, I know how big those boxes are... Theres a little bit of flex in the board. So if it was slightly smaller I may still just get away with it, it doesn't have to lay flat, it's in no way fragile 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

4ndrew said:


> For work I need to be able to fit a stiff board approx 1.1m x 0.8m.


That's a very specific job description right there...


----------



## SteveMaybury (Jan 25, 2010)

4ndrew said:


> That'd be great, I know how big those boxes are... Theres a little bit of flex in the board. So if it was slightly smaller I may still just get away with it, it doesn't have to lay flat, it's in no way fragile


It's 90cm wide at the narrowest point, ie, closest to the boot opening. Definitely well over 110cm between the tailgate and the back of the front seats.

You'd certainly have no problem with the boards you described. (Just remembered my tv was fiddly as I had to get it in standing up before gently lying it down...)

HTH,

Steve


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

... its no good for the old 'Dogging' activities.... 

But, theres about a good 5 feet of space by about 3.5 feet wide.


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

i got a set of 4 18"rims in the back of mine.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

SteveMaybury said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> > That'd be great, I know how big those boxes are... Theres a little bit of flex in the board. So if it was slightly smaller I may still just get away with it, it doesn't have to lay flat, it's in no way fragile
> ...


That's great steve, you wouldn't have a photo by any chance would you?



Spandex said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> > For work I need to be able to fit a stiff board approx 1.1m x 0.8m.
> ...


Haha, well if it didn't fit I'd be in trouble... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

antcole said:


> ... its no good for the old 'Dogging' activities....
> 
> But, theres about a good 5 feet of space by about 3.5 feet wide.


Dam! That's what I was secretly enquiring about  haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

4ndrew said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > ... its no good for the old 'Dogging' activities....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Did someone say Doggin the boot :lol: 


















I'll go measure the boot in a mo, Stu.

Edit - Width - 950mm, Length - 1200mm (seats down) 750mm (seats up) and Height - 250mm (bumper end) 400mm (back of seats)


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Cheers stu! That's exactly what I was looking for! Dog and all 

Thanks every1 4 ur help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

